

Type on Windows - dhaivatpandya
http://nimblenotes.tumblr.com/post/28339275545/type-on-windows

======
pizza
The problem is likely that OP was using Chrome, which has pretty poor anti-
aliasing on Windows, iirc. Text rendering in Windows, in general, is fine.

